# Smile or Stay Out!



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Cop a good attitude in the plumbing forum or stay out of it. 

The petty bickering has gone on long enough. If there are things unsaid that you feel you need to say, take it to PMs. 

Put your happy hat on and shake someones hand and lie to their face if you have to post here and have nothing good to say or don't post. 

The negative posts are too numerous and are putting this sub forum under a cloud of doubt that is pointless.

Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------

